# Poo Poo Juice



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I'll get into the Foo Foo Juice market.Im going to call it Poo Poo Juice.Its organic and all natural.made from corn,hay,silage and other feed stuffs run threw a 4 part digester.At low price of $50 a gal that is enough to spray 10 acres it only costs $5 per acre.Cheaper then other Juices.

Analysis
N-0.0044%
P-0.0033%
K-0.0033%
S-0.0007%
Z-0.00014%
Has a bunch of other stuff,good bugs and microbes.Contains some organic matter also.

Use really large spray tips or they will plug with organic matter!

We also will have Poo Poo Juice F.Specially formulated for foliar spraying.The more you spray the greener it will get!

I personally use this myself and can say it sure makes the corn grow.I do use a much higher rate and get it in bulk to make it more cost effective.I don't bother watering it down.

I wonder how much a guy could sell?


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

With the first paragraph I thought you had found solution to low milk prices! Maybe you ought to offer poo poo and moo moo juices. But you could offer moo moo in both white and brown and with different nutrition values. Get a hold of Mike from Dirty Jobs to be your spokesperson.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's funny Cy. Magic in a bottle...or jug.

Regards, Mike


----------

